# The 30x70' High tunnel/greenhouse is going up fast!



## FITBMX (Dec 12, 2015)

It is surprising how fast they go up when you don't have to build it from scratch! My other greenhouses were all built from scratch.:

My brother and sister helped me, and all this done in two days!:yahoo:
I will keep updating this as it goes up!


----------



## bc_steve (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow that is going to be a nice greenhouse.  I can't wait until we get one though I doubt it will be as big.  We're getting more into livestock.  I'm usually busy with work in the spring so it makes more sense for me.  Do you have a farm?


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 22, 2015)

Got half of the hip and baseboards instead, Look at them shine!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 22, 2015)

bc_steve said:


> Wow that is going to be a nice greenhouse.  I can't wait until we get one though I doubt it will be as big.  We're getting more into livestock.  I'm usually busy with work in the spring so it makes more sense for me.  Do you have a farm?



We only have three acres right now, but my bother found someone that is going to give him a great deal on another four. Which he will plant to heirloom wheat.
We used to have two Dexter milk cows, but got out of them a few years ago. We have always had very large gardens, and I am just now starting to grow produce for sale. 
The USDA is really trying to get more small farms going, so they have a lot of low interest loans available, and they also have grants. The EQIP program I am in is paying for this high tunnel/greenhouse ($7,000) in full, and there is another $443,000 allotted for me through this program for more high tunnels or other conservation/farm related things, If they qualify. But I do have to pay for the high tunnel up front, and they then pay me back once it is up, and it will be the same for everything else in this program.
So I am getting a big step up for starting this!


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 7, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that is going to be a nice greenhouse.  I can't wait until we get one though I doubt it will be as big.  We're getting more into livestock.  I'm usually busy with work in the spring so it makes more sense for me.  Do you have a farm?
> ...


Wow that is awesome.  I would love to find a program like that in Canada.  Good for you for taking advantage of the funding though, best of luck!


----------



## albertebs (Jan 7, 2016)

that's great work! wonder what type of film you are going to use - I guess some type of diffused will be good on HT since I assume you want to reduce the heat inside?


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 8, 2016)

albertebs said:


> that's great work! wonder what type of film you are going to use - I guess some type of diffused will be good on HT since I assume you want to reduce the heat inside?



That is a tough question. Because I need it as warm as possible in the cold months, and as cool as possible in the warm months, while trying to keep the temperature from making too rapid of a change in too short of time. I have had smaller greenhouse  go from 40f to 90f in less than 30 minutes, this is very stressful for the plants.
So I am using Tufflite 4mil greenhouse film, I don't remember what model it is, it's what the high tunnel manufacturer sends with it.
For summer there will be 40% shade cloth hung inside creating an attic like space above the crop (that can be retracted at any time), with large vents at each end at the top of the endwalls. The sidewalls are curtains that can be raised and lowered, as the hot air naturally rises out the top, it draws cooler air in from the lower open side walls.
In the cold months I will mostly be growing greens that set low to the ground, so this will make them easy to cover with frost blankets. Eventually I will set up a heavily insulated retractable blanket, that will hang just above the crop at night.


----------



## albertebs (Jan 8, 2016)

60% opacity that must be a white film can't wait to see when the GH is finished! good luck with the crop and GH! only thing I'd like to suggest is to check the UV life of the film. usually white 60% 4mil is 1 year but I could be wrong.


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 8, 2016)

albertebs said:


> 60% opacity that must be a white film can't wait to see when the GH is finished! good luck with the crop and GH! only thing I'd like to suggest is to check the UV life of the film. *usually white 60% 4mil is 1 year but I could be wrong*.



You are right, 4mil white or clear is only four year film. But I goofed up, I meant to say it is 6mil clear (somewhere around 95+% clarity), a 4 year film. Sorry about that.
The 40% shade cloth is similar to this. SunBlocker 40% Prefabricated Shade Panels - FarmTek


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 19, 2016)

I kinda forgot about this thread!
Well it is done! 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

It is now fully planted, and I need to go out and mulch!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2016)

It's looking real nice.  Call me when the fruits and veggies are ready for harvest.  Don't live that far away and will gladly come help.


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 20, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> It's looking real nice.  Call me when the fruits and veggies are ready for harvest.  Don't live that far away and will gladly come help.



You bet! I love having free labor!!!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 20, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking real nice.  Call me when the fruits and veggies are ready for harvest.  Don't live that far away and will gladly come help.
> ...


Oh I ain't free, won't cost you any cash money but you may not have enough strawberries left to make a pie.


----------

